# Steam on the ground: garden railway



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoy the combination of live steam and garden level layout:


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive shots of a beautiful railway. My knees hurt just thinking of servicing the engine on the ground! 

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So much nicer looking than just bare track up in the air. Really makes you think of model trains, not just a loco chasing it's tail. 

Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Dec 2011 02:01 PM 
So much nicer looking than just bare track up in the air. Really makes you think of model trains, not just a loco chasing it's tail. 

Greg 
Greg
Have you fired a live steam engine or coal fired engine? Ain't chasing no tail. On the ground or elevated.
That is one beautiful layout and Greg I would have to agree with you. It dies look more realistic than clean elevated track. I still hold though that it is good work up or down at ground level.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 11 Dec 2011 02:56 PM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 11 Dec 2011 02:01 PM 
So much nicer looking than just bare track up in the air. Really makes you think of model trains, not just a loco chasing it's tail. 

Greg 
Greg
Have you fired a live steam engine or coal fired engine? Ain't chasing no tail. On the ground or elevated.










Boy, ain't THAT the truth!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

"chasing it's tail" was meant to represent circling a loop, usually without cars... was using that example (which is not all live steam) as a counterpoint. 

It really looks like a real railroad with a real locomotive. 

Greg


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice railroad. It was posted by 66rere in Austria. http://www.youtube.com/user/66rere#p/u

He has a number of other posting on YouTube also.

Looks like he has a Chinese QJ 2-10-2. http://www.youtube.com/user/66rere#p/u/0/eCrnK3ew3bg

They all must be RC'd.

Here is a couple of real QJ's in action:

http://www.youtube.com/user/66rere#p/u/22/Y0k8zot9X4M Check out the cab ride. What a thrill that must have been.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one powerful engine.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Very cool railroad.

And jfrank, I think that video you posted if of the Aster German BR52 in its war time configuration. (http://www.asterhobbyusa.com/)


At 2:10 you get a side shot of that locomotive, and comparing it to the photos on the aster page - I believe it is the same. 


EDIT:

actually, later on in the video you see another BR52 in its regular configuration, must have two!


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice coaching stock. Who made It?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very beautiful layout. Its a work of art. Every camera angle looks like a different length of track. I don't think my back could take all the bending over though


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Tom Leaton on 12 Dec 2011 12:52 PM 
Nice coaching stock. Who made It? 
Tom,
I would suggest that they are J&M CIWL stock.
The roof vents are NOT what they used to fit, so maybe Exclusive Models fit different vents these days.
OR, they are made by someone else!
Merry Christmas,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Much of my railroad is on the ground, but about 100 feet of it is elevated on a railroad tie berm that makes it easier to reach the track. In addition I have added an elevated, covered 4 track steamup bay that makes it easy to service locomotives. With a maximum 1/2 % grade, RC is not absolutely necessary but it does help. This was an attempt to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 12 Dec 2011 06:57 AM 
Very cool railroad.

And jfrank, I think that video you posted if of the Aster German BR52 in its war time configuration. (http://www.asterhobbyusa.com/)


At 2:10 you get a side shot of that locomotive, and comparing it to the photos on the aster page - I believe it is the same. 


EDIT:

actually, later on in the video you see another BR52 in its regular configuration, must have two! 



Well for some reason the links I provided take you to the BR52 clearing snow which is pretty impressive in itself. However, if you look at his other videos you can find the Chinese QJ 2-10-2. I assume it is custom built as I don't recall anyone offering the engine for sale to the public in gauge one. Anyone know anything about who built the engine?? Then if you look farther you can find his video of the real QJ's I assume from his trip to China including the cab ride. All together a very impressive railroad. I wonder where in Austria it is located and if he ever has an open house to show it off or invites other gauge one modelers in the area.

http://www.youtube.com/user/66rere#p/u/1/eCrnK3ew3bg


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

In one of the earlier QJ videos, he states that it is an electric Bachmann QJ (brass) converted by WYKO in Germany. He has quite a few interesting videos showing the development of the test runs and changes being tried out. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFg4...ideo_title


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, I missed that. Now if we knew where he was located we could find it on Google Earth. 

I wonder if this Michael Wyrwich is WYKO? http://www.wyko-echtdampf.de/index....;Itemid=79


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,
yes the chinese loco comes originally from China (like everything on this world) is the Wuhu Brand arts company,(can find adress with guugl) was an electric model and was modified to live steam from WYKO comp. as mentioned before.
Here a picture from the electric one:



and here is running at our club-layout:







http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums...8-2011.jpg />
greetings from Peter


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A good series on garden railway with steam and electric:


----------

